# British Art Show @ The Baltic



## Rocket Romano (Sep 27, 2005)

Culture vultures

British Art Show 6 has launched at the Baltic Flour Mills before it tours the country.

I'm not huge on modern art but theres' some great stuff there, if anyones hanging around Newcastle (and for some inexplicable reason, Gateshead)  then have a look down

Tis all free and the licenced cafe in Baltic is bootiful


----------



## mrkikiet (Sep 28, 2005)

baltic could do with a good show to pull in some decent visitor numbers and re-create the opening buzz.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Sep 28, 2005)

After the last American Culture exhibition....urgh

I entirely agree.

I mainly go for the Viewing terraces at the top, nice place to read and think


----------

